# Low fodmap diet and IBS D



## kamma29 (Mar 16, 2015)

I started the low Fodmap diet a month ago and had just started to notice feeling better the last 5 days. However, I woke up this morning feeling awful and have been having diarrhea, nausea, cramps, etc all day eventhough I literally haven't eaten one thing different. Has anyone had success on this diet for IBS-D? If so how long did it take? Do you still have relapses that come out of no where? I was feeling so hopeful and now am feeling depressed and so beyond frustrated with this disease. Any info would help, thanks so much


----------

